# Sharing eggs at Bourn Hall



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm thinking of egg sharing at Bourn Hall and would love to hear from anyone with +ve or -ve comments. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Rowena

I am waiting for appt at Bourn Hall and will be needing donor eggs.  I have been told that the waiting list will be about 12 months as there are more people needing d/e than people donating them...  I just wanted to say that my partner and I are so so grateful to anyone who is able to give such an amazing gift as it is the only way people like us will ever be able to have a child to love.  

I wish you all the luck in the world with your cycle and hope you feel able to share your eggs with a lucky couple who will be forever grateful.

Jennifer xx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Jennifer,
Good luck with the appointment and I hope they match you with a donor asap. It was good to hear from your side, as I haven't spoken to anyone before who needs eggs. I just hope my eggs are good enough and bring the receiving couple the joy and love a baby brings. I can't imagine not being a mum!
Sent with love and hugs.


----------



## alidan (Jan 16, 2004)

Hi, I was accepted for eg sharing at Bourn and I met all the profiles etc but sadly I am one of the people they refer to in the small print who failed to respond adequately to the drugs and in the end they cancelled the treatment as I was not on taget to get 8 eggs.

They were very nice about it and they upped my dose midway to see if I would get any more, but by the third scan I was only borderline.  We were gutted as I am only 32 and had counted on getting 3 tries but now we are precluded from egg sharing.

Luckily for me, my parents gave me the money I needed to self fund the cycle (seeing as I had already taken loads of drugs) and in the end I did get 8 eggs and we are waiting to test at the moment.  But the egg share had already been cancelled.

Bpurn are in no way to blame and they have said that I am simply a slow responder and that in hindsight it would have been better if I had started on the highest dose - but that did not seem appropriate at the time.

So, just wanted to warn you that you need to ask yourself what you will do if they cancel the cycle.  We were so cocky and it hit us like a big bolt out of the blue: there is no predicting who will respond and at which dose.

Ask them if they will do an antral follicle count before you start treatment: this is the best predictor of how well you will do.  Mind you, it;s quality not quantity that counts.  6 of my eggs fertilised and 2 got to blastocyst stage so we did ok.  Fingers crossed for our test this Thurs.

God luck whatever you decide.  I think the Bourn programme is excellent as ICSI is all included in the cost (usuallly an extra £1000) so if you can egg share then do it! 

Allie.


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi Rowena... heres my experience of egg sharing at BH...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,15166.0.html

if you have any questions feel free to IM me...

Hun xx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Dear Hun,
I'm so so so pleased for you! Thanks for sharing such good news about your experience at Bourn Hall. Presumably as you had unexplained infertility, you and your partner had no signs or symptoms? I only ask as I would love to be as successful as you, but my partner and I both have our reasons for probs ttc. Anyway, I hope you're feeling well and everything goes smoothly!

PS Did you have a scan at Bourn Hall when you found out you were pregnant and has there been contact since then?

Lots of love, Rowena.


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi Rowena,

Yes, we were unexplained. Still have no idea why it didn't work naturally for us...though I have always had very heavy painful periods and suspected endo - the NHS consultant we saw prior to Bourn did not seem particularly keen to explore this route...and we did not hang around before seeking help at BH.

I had a 7 week scan at BH after finding out we had been successful in our treatment, and thereafter you are sent packing into the 'real world' and treated the same as everyone else!

I really hope things work out for you....Good luck in your journey....oooh and if you are local to Bourn we have a lovely thread for East Anglian ladies on the meeting places board....you'd be welcome to join us!

Hun xx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Dear Hun,
Thanks - I'll check it out!
Love, Rowena.


----------

